# Is it me or has Sharm Changed??



## SharmElSophie (May 5, 2011)

Hi All,

Hope you can help! I came to Sharm El Sheikh for the first time in Nov 2010 and fell in love! My mum did the same about 5 years previously and since has bought an apartment in Naama Bay which is 'owned' by my mum, my sister and I. 

However I have just come back from a visit to Naama Bay and Im shocked at how different it was! This time I saw egyptians fighting in the street, I saw 3 street cafes get closed down and the owners arrested due to fighting over customers, I witnessed a fight at my complex in which men were fighting with knives..... the police and army came..... not pleasant!!

The amount of hassle I got was through the roof, men kept shouting at me in the street, one tried to follow me home and cornered me trying to sell me cigarettes..... luckily one of my egptian friends walked around the corner at just the right time and saved me!! 

One guy tried to follow us home and we had to hide in an egyptian perfume shop for 30 mins to avoid him! (the owner was great and saw the guy hassling us and saw I looked worried so invited us in - really genuine guy!)

Then the straw that broke the camels back (excuse the pun!) was when the security guard from my complex forced his way into my apartment, speaking arabic, trying to kiss me!!

Now I dont want to put people off....... I'm not put off....... infact im still looking for work and looking to be living in Sharm within the next 3 months, however I just dont understand how this time it could be so different??

I dont know if it is because this time it was just me and one other friend and we were more vulnerable, whereas last time there were 4-5 of us? Or whether since the 'revoloution' they are a bit more care-free over there? Or whether during the riots etc they lost so much tourism that now they are just desperate to make money and are taking extreme measures?

The majority of people were fine...... there were just a few things that genuinely scared me! An insight/any advice from anyone living in Egypt would be really appreciated!!

Still love Sharm!!!

Sophie


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Just get yourself a heavy spanner Carrefour sells them for 320 LE I keep mine in my bag with the receipt

Naama is fantastic however you want to see what has become of Nabq Bay the pictures say it all

You may wish to explore Hadaba before you move, rent is cheaper and close to Naama

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/eg...ightmare-called-nabq-bay-sharm-el-sheikh.html

If you looking for work be warned work visas have STOPPED for unskilled labour and they are doing checks you will not find work here unless you have a unique skill an Eggy does not have


----------

